# Badges generator



## Roman (Sep 4, 2018)

This tool can help you generating badges (nametags) for your competition.

Although you can already use it, it's currently a beta-version yet.
Feel free to test it out and share your thoughts.

http://bestsiteever.ru/badges






Github: https://github.com/Roman-/badgesgen

Current issues:

Custom fonts not always work
Labels can step over the badge borders
Names with >2 words in them are poorly handled in multistring mode
TODO list

Add fields from .csv: country, flag, WCA ID
Decrease font size on big names to fit in badge or specified rect
Ask for margins on the page.
Ask how many empty badges to generate


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 5, 2018)

Great tool , the .csv data should be imported from the WCA site right (from organiser's login) , right!

WCA ID add on will not be the most important thing , if the competition is mostly consisting of new comers , (in the case name will be important).

How about adding the personalised schedule of events the participant will be participating in , for that we need schedule data , and match it with the 1's or 0's of the event participation of the competitor.


----------



## pjk (Sep 5, 2018)

Looks good and useful. I haven't had to make badges in awhile, but it seems to work quite well. Just a couple things:
1) Next to the csv upload, have a little ? which tells people where to get the csv and what format it needs to be in.
2) Offer a selection of background templates (default is one but offering other common templates to choose from would be useful). Then have a section where you can adjust the name of the competition like you can for the "First LastnameLong" such that various background images can be used by adjusting the text for the competition.

Well done!


----------



## Roman (Sep 5, 2018)

pjk said:


> Looks good and useful. I haven't had to make badges in awhile, but it seems to work quite well. Just a couple things:
> 1) Next to the csv upload, have a little ? which tells people where to get the csv and what format it needs to be in.
> 2) Offer a selection of background templates (default is one but offering other common templates to choose from would be useful). Then have a section where you can adjust the name of the competition like you can for the "First LastnameLong" such that various background images can be used by adjusting the text for the competition.
> 
> Well done!



Thanks!
There will surely be a user guide in the v1.0. Making an entire badge design is also possible by adding custom labels, although I'm completely against using it this way (plus, these default background images have to match in size/proportions to the badge cases that organizers have).
Meanwhile I added a field to preview some of the competitors names (the most interesting ones in terms of length).



Spoiler: Demo


----------



## pjk (Sep 6, 2018)

Roman said:


> Meanwhile I added a field to preview some of the competitors names (the most interesting ones in terms of length).


Great! That was going to be my other suggestion, nice to see it implemented.


----------



## Roman (Sep 10, 2018)

Added multiple labels (name, country, wca id)
Added hints
Added PDF preview in browser (well, if your one doesn't block iframes)
Now it is functially complete 
Maybe I have to work on the design a bit. I will make a tutorial/example soon.


----------



## Roman (Dec 16, 2018)

Version 1.2 released: http://bestsiteever.ru/badges/

- you can specify how many empty badges to generate
- very long surnames shrink when generating PDFs
- default badge design & labels placement changed to somewhat more beautiful




abunickabhi said:


> How about adding the personalised schedule of events the participant will be participating in , for that we need schedule data , and match it with the 1's or 0's of the event participation of the competitor.



Since the WCA started using WCIF, I was playing around with it a lot here: http://bestsiteever.ru/indiv/
And this is the next big thing to do.


----------



## Roman (Feb 12, 2019)

abunickabhi said:


> How about adding the personalised schedule of events the participant will be participating in , for that we need schedule data , and match it with the 1's or 0's of the event participation of the competitor.









Here it is: bestsiteever.ru/cutifier


----------



## abunickabhi (Feb 13, 2019)

Nice! 

I liked the feature of roles (judging, scrambling) being mentioned on the individual schedule.


----------

